# Friend hits gold, where the Monsters roam!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My friend Drew got this 9 pound nine ounce bass out of my monster spot. Got her on a spinner bait!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

nice fish. look at that tail where she's been making her bed.
sherman


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

It's an old wound. Way too early for beds. Water temp low 50s.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

You know they are big when the eyeballs start popping...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That’s a beast


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Some friend fishing in your “monster hole”! Lol! Great looking fish! Congrats to your “friend”!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great catch!  Save a few for me later this Spring.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> Great catch!  Save a few for me later this Spring.


I hope you have an awesome trip down to NC. Even if you don’t catch monsters, I’m sure it will be a great trip!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I got an eight nine outta that hole last summer, and an eight four the year before. Ron, there will be plenty for us when you get here.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you guys just have fun. would love to get down there for some monster redfish some time.
sherman


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Well come on down this Fall and we'll see what we can do. Would love to have you. I think Doboy may be lining up another trip to Topsail, so come join us!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My UK fan friend killed it at Randleman Lake yesterday. That rascal and a buddy of his caught several fish in the 3-6 pound range on Scroungers, spinnerbaits and chatterbaits. These fish are really killing it this year, but I am hoping the cold that we've had and will have the rest of the week doesn't mess things up.


----------

